

Atlantis final mission, live launch @ 2:20pm EST - superkarn
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html

======
superkarn
For pre-launch coverage:
[http://www.ustream.tv/spacevidcast#utm_campaign=flive&ut...](http://www.ustream.tv/spacevidcast#utm_campaign=flive&utm_source=1&utm_medium=technology-
science)

